# 75gal 3 rb's



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

just got done installing the door on my canopy today, i built it and the stand myself, its made from red cedar.







here are my 3 rb's they are eight inches long now and about an inch thick


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice fish and really great job on the stand and canopy!


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice! How heavy is the canopy though? Is it putting a lot of pressure onto the tank?


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

not that heavy made from light wood, i can lift it one hand no prob, should be fine. it also sits perfectly flat against the top of the plastic frame, so the pressure is even. thanks for the thought though


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

good job on the work man, p's are lookin healthy too


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

wow looks good.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Very well done!







You have them adequate space and mpt overcrowd! good job!


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

NICE









NICE


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

just thought id throw up some more pics of the p's





















huddling together because i turned on light lol


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

love the stand and the live plants are a nice touch. cool photos.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

awsome


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

nice setup! god looking reds


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Very nice set up!..3 are perfect in your 75gallon for life..great work on the canopy and stand.


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks all for the comments, its nice to have other people that enjoy this hobby as i do.
heres the three of em today. fed them some krill this morning and they got really red this afternoon.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

they are flawless. their red is very striking in those pics.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

nice set up and tank.. 3 reds is the perfect amount for a 75 gal. I had 4 in a 75 and it was just a bit too cramped.


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

yeah i had them in a 55 not too long ago but it was getting crowded


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

latest look for the tank


----------



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

wow your p's have some really nice color on them and are they skitish?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Awesome hanywork on the stand also nice reds


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

> wow your p's have some really nice color on them and are they skitish?


Thanks i try hard. They have always been a little skittish when i first turn on the lights for the day, but within a minute or so they are usually floating around like nothing happened. i also put on bulb on at a time, starting with the flora-glow bulb for 15 minutes then add a 10k for another fifteen or so, then the final 10k. they seem pretty used to it, and don't have any problem with eating in "broad daylight" The tank is in a high traffic spot, and my cats love to bat at em when they get too close to the front glass, so they aren't bothered by much. sometimes i think they egg on the cats by just sitting there while they go nuts at the glass. it's pretty funny.



CorGrav420 said:


> Awesome hanywork on the stand also nice reds


thanks


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

yeah man killer setup nice wood working skills







i have a quaker parrot that likes to bug my piranhas lol the love him also gives them some excitement


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

Dairy Whip said:


> yeah man killer setup nice wood working skills
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

they look great, I hardlt look at RBP anymore cause there so common but ur set and RBP are outstanding..that krill really gives them color huh?..wow


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

face2006 said:


> they look great, I hardlt look at RBP anymore cause there so common but ur set and RBP are outstanding..that krill really gives them color huh?..wow


glad you like it, and yeah i was surprised too at how red they got from the krill. they were all pretty dark too during that time, i wonder if they thought it was around spawning time. they are slowly getting more aggressive towards each other. For about a week there i would come out in the morning and they would have a pit dug in the corner, yet no one was really guarding it, and it wasn't obvious who had dug it, or that two of them were paired. I'm sure that they are still to immature to breed being only about a year and a half old, but maybe it was some sort of practice....? i need to do some more reading on breeding. nothing like it has happened since, all three of them have lightened up, but their red still stands out good, though its not as dark.


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

heres some updated pics


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow dude! That is a superb set-up you have there! The cedar wood canopy and stand look amazing. I bet it means a lot more to you too, since you built it with your own hands. Now that's something to be proud of!

Add a background to your tank and you are all set!








~Taylor~


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

yeah i haven't reall found anything that i like for a background, still lookin though. i might just drop the lake superior PRO rally poster i have on the walll down a little bit till its there lol.


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

well im waiting for a custom background from one of the guys on the forum here, can't wait to see what he came up with.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice tank


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

BoOCh_nse said:


> they look great, I hardlt look at RBP anymore cause there so common but ur set and RBP are outstanding..that krill really gives them color huh?..wow


glad you like it, and yeah i was surprised too at how red they got from the krill. they were all pretty dark too during that time, i wonder if they thought it was around spawning time. they are slowly getting more aggressive towards each other. For about a week there i would come out in the morning and they would have a pit dug in the corner, yet no one was really guarding it, and it wasn't obvious who had dug it, or that two of them were paired. I'm sure that they are still to immature to breed being only about a year and a half old, but maybe it was some sort of practice....? i need to do some more reading on breeding. nothing like it has happened since, all three of them have lightened up, but their red still stands out good, though its not as dark.

View attachment 139082

[/quote]

ah, pix didnt show up. u know what pix im looking at tho. beautiful man


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

thanx cal68


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Beautiful reds man, very nice job on the whole tank as well. What do you have in the other tank?


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

2, 4 inch Mbuna cichlids, 2 5 inch bala sharks, a 7 inch goldfish, and a 3 inch pleco. i also have a 29 gal w/ 4 angels, a 15 gal with 2 guoramis, a small algae eater, and a small loach for snail control, and also a 10 gal planted with 4 cherry barbs. lol


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

nice looking tank and natts


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

dezboy said:


> nice looking tank and natts


thanx


----------



## Agolfer20 (Jun 22, 2005)

great looking tank and fish....i still cant't get over the color...whats your secret??

Also...what are you running for filtration??


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

Agolfer20 said:


> great looking tank and fish....i still cant't get over the color...whats your secret??
> 
> Also...what are you running for filtration??


thanks,

i have to give most of the credit for the color to frozen krill and silversides. I have a fluval 205 and fluval 305 with mechanical and biological filter media, and i use two powerheads with foam filters on them to trap debris, which i clean with every water change. the plants also help.


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

just an update. I added a piece of driftwood and rearranged the rank a little. i also installed a strip of blue L.E.D.'s for night viewing.

The 13" pleco who lives with them


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

awsome tank


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

nirvanarules1 said:


> awsome tank


thanx


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Your tank is making some really nice progress. I like the lighting. Your reds also look really good. If I were you I would paint that back black, or tint it. I think that would be a final touch. O and that new driftwood looks perfect.


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

sprfunk said:


> Your tank is making some really nice progress. I like the lighting. Your reds also look really good. If I were you I would paint that back black, or tint it. I think that would be a final touch. O and that new driftwood looks perfect.


Thanx,

i still haven't really found anything i like for a backround, but ive been throwing around the idea of tint, perhaps a chromatic blue tint, a fade from silver to chromatic blue, or maybe just 5%. im in no rush, im shooting for more natural and would really like a underwater shot of some roots or such. The best thing about the driftwood is that it was free. i went home a few weekends ago and picked it off the shore of lake superior. the p's love to hang out under it.


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

just a couple updated shots


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

very nice!!!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice P's and tank mate


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

couple latest shots


----------

